# Breeder advice Southern Ontario



## Kingfields (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi everyone. I’m really happy to have found and joined this site.
I am currently researching to buy a GSD puppy and need advice. I’m in the GTA. I’ve been a GSD owner before and had an amazing experience. Currently researching Dei Precision , Von Aries, Charissima, among others. I would be grateful for any and all input.


----------



## Kingfields (Apr 13, 2021)

I am also researching Bloomington Kennels. Does anyone have any experience with any of these ?
Thanks!


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

I am in Kitchener and train in IGP. I would reach out to Hank Bowdan our GSSCC / German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of Canada representative as he has and breeds showlines.

Frank Caputo is also producing stable pups and my sister has a year old out of his kennel. Both men are highly respected in our sport and produce great dogs. Both can be found on facebook or through Scarabrough Select Schutzhund club.


----------



## Kingfields (Apr 13, 2021)

Thank you Elizabeth I will definitely follow up with that research! Schuthund is of particular interest so very relevant to me.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Where in the GTA are you from? I might be able to recommend a club.

If you are serious about IGP, I'd reach out to a club and ask for recommendations. 

Both Hank and Frank do well in the venue with their showline dogs. 

My sisters pup out of Franks last litter at a year old. Excellent temperament - like super solid dog - and has enough drive to start the sport with a newbie.


----------



## Kingfields (Apr 13, 2021)

What a beautiful dog with great colouring! I look forward to looking into both of those kennels. 
I am located in rural Milton, so Oakville, Burlington are all handy. So appreciate you sharing your information


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Frank is going to most likely have pups this summer. Amalaberg kennels is going to have some litters this summer and fall they have a few spots available in their upcoming litters. Von Lousar is in Timmons Ontario and they have pups coming up as well.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Look up Janice Tiessen on Facebook she has a litter coming up in august. She is in Belleville. Fleetbreeze kennels.



__ https://www.facebook.com/789105575/posts/10164859736655576


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

tysonsingh said:


> Look up Janice Tiessen on Facebook she has a litter coming up in august. She is in Belleville. Fleetbreeze kennels.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/789105575/posts/10164859736655576


Is that Johnny in the video?


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

@Elisabeth Ann Parent The decoy is John


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Haha, thought I recognized him from his moves. No one moves like Johnny!


----------



## Kingfields (Apr 13, 2021)

Thank you Tysonsingh for all the great leads and for sharing the video.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

I have a Narnia pup; I know that kennel is not on your list, but I just went to an IGP club and was told that she has the necessary work ethic/drive. Now she just needs the training. 

I'm happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Kingfields (Apr 13, 2021)

Thank you ! I’m definitely open to other kennels, my small list was I see just the beginning. I’m so grateful for all the strong suggestions I’ve received here. It’s given me a lot of informative homework.
What region is Narnia in? I also hope to do training with my new pup. How old is your girl ?


Elisabeth Ann Parent said:


> Where in the GTA are you from? I might be able to recommend a club.
> 
> If you are serious about IGP, I'd reach out to a club and ask for recommendations.
> 
> ...


I reached out to Frank—there may be a litter in the fall. No reservations taken beforehand unfortunately but I will keep this as an option!
Thank you so much for the info. Do you know of any IGP clubs or great trainers in Halton ?


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Narnia is in Tillsonburg ON. Near Woodstock, about 60 km east of London, Ontario. 








Contact


We are happy to hear from you! Please make sure the information you enter is correct. If there is a typo, we will not be able to respond to your request. Thank you!



www.narniakennels.com





Robin is expecting two litters this month, and then another three in May.


----------



## Kingfields (Apr 13, 2021)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> Narnia is in Tillsonburg ON. Near Woodstock, about 60 km east of London, Ontario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very kind of you to pass this on! Lots of great information.


----------



## Kamploopss (Apr 16, 2021)

Kingfields said:


> Hi everyone. I’m really happy to have found and joined this site.
> I am currently researching to buy a GSD puppy and need advice. I’m in the GTA. I’ve been a GSD owner before and had an amazing experience. Currently researching Dei Precision , Von Aries, Charissima, among others. I would be grateful for any and all input.


NO from Von Aries. 2 different families with sick dogs that I'm aware.


----------



## Kingfields (Apr 13, 2021)

Kamploopss said:


> NO from Von Aries. 2 different families with sick dogs that I'm aware.


Thanks. Sounds serious.
Do you know if it was something genetic?


Kamploopss said:


> NO from Von Aries. 2 different families with sick dogs that I'm aware.


----------



## Kingfields (Apr 13, 2021)

That’s really important to hear. They say that they really pay attention to no inbreeding etc etc. 
Too many red flags.


----------



## Kingfields (Apr 13, 2021)

How were the sick dogs dealt with ? An offer to replace etc ?


----------



## Kingfields (Apr 13, 2021)

Does anyone have any information about Crosshill Kennels ? Experience?


----------



## Kamploopss (Apr 16, 2021)

Kingfields said:


> Thanks. Sounds serious.
> Do you know if it was something genetic?


Still waiting results


Kingfields said:


> How were the sick dogs dealt with ? An offer to replace etc ?


Mine was quite bad, twice already. No response/comment from the breeder.


----------



## Kamploopss (Apr 16, 2021)

Kingfields said:


> How were the sick dogs dealt with ? An offer to replace etc ?


Even if would replace dog.... I'm hesitant to go over the same thing. Not only my dog suffered, my family as well.


----------



## Kingfields (Apr 13, 2021)

So sorry to hear about your ordeal. I didn’t realize you had a dog from there, I understood it was families you knew. Are the illnesses hereditary ?
My husband has been speaking with them and was interested by their continued training. 
we welcome PM ‘a of any specific advice.


----------



## Kingfields (Apr 13, 2021)

Would anyone have any experience with Carissima or Wofenhaus?


----------



## Kamploopss (Apr 16, 2021)

Kingfields said:


> So sorry to hear about your ordeal. I didn’t realize you had a dog from there, I understood it was families you knew. Are the illnesses hereditary ?
> My husband has been speaking with them and was interested by their continued training.
> we welcome PM ‘a of any specific advice.


My family and another I heard of. Training sounds good, but wonder what quality will be if it's supposed dogs are of "high quality".


----------



## Kamploopss (Apr 16, 2021)

Kingfields said:


> How were the sick dogs dealt with ? An offer to replace etc ?


Good luck everyone.


----------



## Mayhem (6 mo ago)

Kingfields said:


> Would anyone have any experience with Carissima or Wofenhaus?


Hi, who did you end up selecting as your breeder?


----------

